# FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE-p12   + portupgrade



## k-nike (Jul 25, 2013)

I got a problem with `portversion -v`:

```
# cd /usr/ports
# make index           # or portsdb -Uu
# portverstion -v
perl-5.16.3                 =  up-to-date with port
pkgconf-0.9.2_1             =  up-to-date with port
portupgrade-2.4.11,2        =  up-to-date with port
svnup-0.99                  =  up-to-date with port
```


```
# cd /usr/ports
# make fetchindex      # or portsdb -Fu
# portverstion -v
perl-5.16.3                 >  succeeds port (port has 5.16.2)
pkgconf-0.9.2_1             >  succeeds port (port has 0.8.9)
portupgrade-2.4.11,2        >  succeeds port (port has 2.4.10.4_1,2)
svnup-0.99                  >  succeeds port (port has 0.56)
```

`pkg_version -v` works good. Portsnap is not working properly because of this. Can I fix this problem?


----------



## fonz (Jul 25, 2013)

Please note that FreeBSD 7.4 is EoL (End-of-Life) and no longer (officially) supported. You are encouraged to upgrade to a more recent version of FreeBSD.


----------



## k-nike (Jul 25, 2013)

It's hard to do now. My problem has a solution? Or this is the problem?


----------



## kpa (Jul 25, 2013)

Most likely the portsdb database is not updating properly because you're on such old and unsupported version of FreeBSD. This should show you what the situation really is with just the tools from the base system:

`pkg_version -vL=`

But as noted by others already, update to at least 8.3 or 9.1. The ports(7) system might stop working on you any day.


----------

